# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  πωλείται το Turbo-X Smartphone Turbo-X O

## KOKAR

πωλείται το Turbo-X Smartphone Turbo-X O μαζι με θήκη προστασίας booklet και υπόλοιπο εγγύησης 18μηνες
και ενα powerbank με δυο εξόδους 1 & 2Α και φυσικα απόδειξη αγοράς και το κουτί του 
τιμη 100€

Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά
Λειτουργικό Σύστημα Android v5.1 Lollipop
Μάρκα Επεξεργαστή Mediatek MTK 6592
Πυρήνες Επεξεργαστή 8πύρηνος 1.3 GHz
Μνήμη RAM 3 GB
Αποθηκευτικός Χώρος 16 GB
Επέκταση Μνήμης Μέχρι 32 GB microSD

https://www.plaisio.gr/tilefona/kini...bank-Leuko.htm

turbo-x o.jpg

----------


## lepouras



----------

